# Interior Question - Climate Controls



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

I just got my Maxima, and noticed that at night, the buttons on my auto climate control don't light up. Actually the 'Mode' and 'Fan' buttons on the bottom right side light up, but the rest don't. Is this normal?


Also, the digital screen is faded on the edges and I am considering replacing the climate control head unit. Is it easy to do? The left side fresh air lever is hard wired all the way back to the main vent. I don't want to mess anything up. What is the price for the head unit brand new?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

HuPeRcHiLd said:


> I just got my Maxima, and noticed that at night, the buttons on my auto climate control don't light up. Actually the 'Mode' and 'Fan' buttons on the bottom right side light up, but the rest don't. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> Also, the digital screen is faded on the edges and I am considering replacing the climate control head unit. Is it easy to do? The left side fresh air lever is hard wired all the way back to the main vent. I don't want to mess anything up. What is the price for the head unit brand new?


it's a normal problem.
you can remove the unit and replace a few bulbs which will hopefully fix your issues.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

OIC, so I won't need a new head unit, just new bulbs? Are the bulbs easy to find? Will the bulbs help the digital screen look better or is that different from the bulbs?

Also, when removing the unit, what is the best way to remove the fresh air vent cable attached to the lever on the far left side? I don't want to break anything!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the best way to remove the cable is to do it carefully. there is a u-shaped clip that keeps the outside jacket in place, you need to remove it.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for your help!

Have you ever replaced the bulbs yourself? Are the bulbs generic ones found at any auto parts store?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

npe, never bothers to. and maybe


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay, I went and bought the lights from the dealership ($6 each -ouch!). Took apart the dash - put them in - all the buttons light up and work great. The digital screen is another story. It is still dim - readable but dim. The weird thing is that if i give the heater control box is quick hit, it will sometimes light up light normal; nice and bright. Can you guess what connection is loose that is causing this and can it be fixed?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I am sure it can be fixed, it just needs to be soldered


----------

